# Its over now !



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

No more gaming for windows (I will miss posting in screenshots thread in gamer section).

Am now completely on linux (ubuntu). Will not touch windows till the next installment of Stalker releases 

Would like to delve for deeper into Linux. I hope you wont mind a few queries or troubleshooting from me (though I have been using Linux since past 6-7 months).

I have installed Ubuntu Gutsy on this machine
E6300, DG965RY, 1GB Transcend 533MHz, 2x160 Seagate SATA 2, 1x80 Seagate Barracuda
*
Query #1:***SOLVED*** **Deluge* as Torrent Client
I need *a good torrent client like utorrent*, and do i need to do portforwarding, as by default i think IPTables allows traffic in and out.

*Query #2: ***SOLVED*** *Link
It may sound dumb but i hav created a / and /home of 5 and 6GB each, so how do i *check if my home folder is really mounted to the drive assigned for /home* ?

*Query #3: ***SOLVED***
*I can *share internet to other computer on LAN using Firestarter*, but is there any guide to do it manually.

*Query #4: ***SOLVED*** *Link
I want to *share files over to windows system on LAN using SAMBA*, So what all packages I need to install and how to do it using samba conf file (I have done it a few months back but forgot which entries to add )

*Query #5:* ****SOLVED**** Link
I have somehow *removed the system tray *and now when any program that hides in system tray, it just doesnt show up there, how to get back system tray

*Query #6:* ****SOLVED**** Link
How to *change the text color* below icons ?

*Query #7:* ****SOLVED**** Link
How to *set a background image in Nautilus file manager* ?

Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## amitash (Feb 19, 2008)

only reason im not switchin to linux is cus of the gaming


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 19, 2008)

amitash said:


> only reason im not switchin to linux is cus of the gaming


same here,
though I hardly use my PC for playing games, sometimes I am so badly bored that I need to play games for some time!


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I just don't why you guys like games at low level it looks pathetic.. Either play it with full bells and rings on or leave gaming  A console is a way better option for gaming 

@T159 please do posts your queries


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

moved to first post


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 19, 2008)

/ & /home are mounted by default!  unless you unmount them personally!!!!

/home is an important part of a Linux system. it is mounted during boot when the /etc/fstab is looked upon.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> / & /home are mounted by default!  unless you unmount them personally!!!!
> 
> /home is an important part of a Linux system. it is mounted during boot when the /etc/fstab is looked upon.



ok got the result by comparing "fdisk -l" and "mount" output


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 19, 2008)

As far as your torrent client is concerned try this *deluge-torrent.org/downloads.php


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 19, 2008)

How about azureus ? Or if you want utorrent only you can use wine to emulate a win32 environment. Utorrent can be run on wine according to its website.


----------



## Garbage (Feb 19, 2008)

use KTorrent for torrents


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

^^deluge for the win,its a close to utorrent as it can get just dont forget to check out its plug-ins.

as far as port-forwarding is concerned,doesn't your modem support uPnP?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 19, 2008)

Garbage said:


> use KTorrent for torrents


oh! forgot that! @T159 which DE have u installed. If GNOME then u can use anything other than KTorrent. Its not that Ktorrent isn't supported by GNOME but you will have to install all the KDE Libs which are over 15-20 MB each.

And if you have KDE then you can use anything!


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ No do not use utorrnet via WIne.. Its performance is pathetic.. Deluge is one of the best just try it 



The Unknown said:


> oh! forgot that! @T159 which DE have u installed. If GNOME then u can use anything other than KTorrent. Its not that Ktorrent isn't supported by GNOME but you will have to install all the KDE Libs which are over 15-20 MB each.
> 
> And if you have KDE then you can use anything!



Since he has installed *U*buntu its pretty obvious that he is using Gnome..


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^deluge for the win,its a close to utorrent as it can get just dont forget to check out its plug-ins.
> 
> as far as port-forwarding is concerned,doesn't your modem support uPnP?


yup it supports UPnP, 
but I had some prior experience of intermittent drop/spike in speed of torrents .


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^ No do not use utorrnet via WIne.. Its performance is pathetic.. Deluge is one of the best just try it
> 
> 
> 
> Since he has installed *U*buntu its pretty obvious that he is using Gnome..


I don't use torrents. Even if I did, I'd prefer the original command line bittorrent! 

Why r there no KDE users on Ubuntu ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> How about azureus ? Or if you want utorrent only you can use wine to emulate a win32 environment. Utorrent can be run on wine according to its website.


for the moment being i wish to remain with native support.



Dark Star said:


> ^^ No do not use utorrnet via WIne.. Its performance is pathetic.. Deluge is one of the best just try it
> 
> 
> 
> Since he has installed *U*buntu its pretty obvious that he is using Gnome..



yes its Gnome. I don't like KDE interface



The Unknown said:


> oh! forgot that! @T159 which DE have u installed. If GNOME then u can use anything other than KTorrent. Its not that Ktorrent isn't supported by GNOME but you will have to install all the KDE Libs which are over 15-20 MB each.
> 
> And if you have KDE then you can use anything!


yup I have tried KTorrent on Gnome


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 19, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> I don't use torrents. Even if I did, I'd prefer the original command line bittorrent!
> 
> Why r there no KDE users on Ubuntu ?



I never said that Its pretty clear that he is new so it difficult for him to understand b/w Desktop Environment and how to install another DE in his current Linux


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> I never said that Its pretty clear that he is new so it difficult for him to understand b/w Desktop Environment and how to install another DE in his current Linux


hey am not new to linux, I know the average stuff .


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

1)bridge mode
ports are closed on ubuntu by default
use lokkit or any firewall scripts to open a port say,54782
2)-
3)NFS or samba can be used .GIYF
4)/usr/bin/shares-admin helps!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

original bittorrent is cool but there is no option for skipping files in torrents,nor any option of controlling upload\download speeds.so its basically asks you where to save and thats it.

deluge is da best reproduction og utorrent linux got.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> 1)bridge mode
> ports are closed on ubuntu by default
> use lokkit or any firewall scripts to open a port say,54782
> 2)-
> ...


will the UPnP work, I have just checked the UPnP option in Deluge


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

^in router inbuilt dialer mode,it may work.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^in router inbuilt dialer mode,it may work.


k 

and for manual net sharing, is there any guide that explains it well(i mean you hav to masquerade the packets sent to the lin machine from a win machine to change its destination address), I want to take total control over the net traffic.

and whats the command to find out UUID of drives ?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

command : "vol_id " or "blkid "


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Why r there no KDE users on Ubuntu ?


Cos Kubuntu is never as polished as ubuntu is.



T159 said:


> No more gaming for windows (I will miss posting in screenshots thread in gamer section).


 Still there are some nice games in linux.



T159 said:


> Am now completely on linux (ubuntu). Will not touch windows till the next installment of Stalker releases


 One can always dual boot.



T159 said:


> I need a good torrent client like utorrent, and do i need to do portforwarding, as by default i think IPTables allows traffic in and out.


 iptables work at kernel level. So, it's only restricted to your computer. You need to forward the ports on your router for better results.



T159 said:


> It may sound dumb but i hav created a / and /home of 5 and 6GB each, so how do i check if my home folder is really mounted to the drive assigned for /home ?


 The mounting will be fine, don't worry. For automatic mounting at boot time, init uses /etc/fstab.



T159 said:


> I can share internet to other computer on LAN using Firestarter, but is there any guide to do it manually.


 By NAT'ing. It's just a 2 step process
1)Create a file /etc/rcS.d/S99nat
2)Put the following in the file

```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
```
OR
1) Open /etc/sysctl.conf and uncomment/add

```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```
2) Open /etc/network/interfaces, under your interface that connects to the internet, add 

```
/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
```



T159 said:


> I want to share files over to windows system on LAN using SAMBA, So what all packages I need to install and how to do it using samba conf file (I have done it a few months back but forgot which entries to add )


Check *samba.netfirms.com/ for basic setup. 
Also, *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

^^thanx for the info
I was on Dual boot but dont really hav any work on windows now except for gamin. 

could u please explain the whole step of postrouting, may be by providing some links


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2008)

That's it, just the 2 steps. Nothing more.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

*Query #5:*
I have somehow removed the system tray and now when any program that hides in system tray, it just doesnt show up there, how to get back system tray. Top taskbar is there but it seems i cant see tray programs.

got it I just added notification area by right clicking


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't edit everything to first post. It makes it difficult to find new questions. And spoils the continuity sometimes.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Don't edit everything to first post. It makes it difficult to find new questions. And spoils the continuity sometimes.


what ?

I have added queries and marking them solved with links to probable solution.

and posting the recent query at the end of thread too.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 20, 2008)

> Why r there no KDE users on Ubuntu ?



Actually theres quite a few. I use KDE. I believe Qwertymaniac does also.  



> No more gaming for windows (I will miss posting in screenshots thread in gamer section).



If you use  Wine Git and Patch it theres quite a few Win games that will run on Ubuntu also. However you definitely won't get the quality you do in Windows. However I hear that there are some alternatives which are quite fun. 



> Am now completely on linux (ubuntu). Will not touch windows till the next installment of Stalker releases



*appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7377 . Stalker runs on Wine. However I'm not sure how well it will do.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> *appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7377 . Stalker runs on Wine. However I'm not sure how well it will do.



OMG...man thats unbelievable  Am installing wine RATM.

Will see if it runs fine on my config


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah theres a bit to do before you can get it to run on Wine. Make sure you read that before trying to run the game


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

What is Stalker ?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 20, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> What is Stalker ?



OMG you haven't heard about Stalker.. One of the best game ever made  *www.stalker-game.com/


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

I have left games since I learnt programming.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> I have left games since I learnt programming.


lol...hardcore programmer 



exx_2000 said:


> yeah theres a bit to do before you can get it to run on Wine. Make sure you read that before trying to run the game



Menu and loading works fine but after synchronization it just hangs, maybe i need a bit more ram or good gfx card.

neway its nice to see that Wine has got some bang


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

*Query #6

*I need a good video editor which works with avi files.
Some feature I would like to have are:
1) Video trimming
2) Overlay


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Query #6
> 
> *I need a good video editor which works with avi files.
> Some feature I would like to have are:
> ...


Some old digit mag had it.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 21, 2008)

Avidemux.There nothin better IMO.

From their site:*fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/


> *fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/index_files/picture.png
> Avidemux is a free video editor designed for simple cutting, filtering and encoding tasks. It supports many file types, including AVI, DVD compatible MPEG files, MP4 and ASF, using a variety of codecs. Tasks can be automated using projects, job queue and powerful scripting capabilities.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Query #6
> 
> *I need a good video editor which works with avi files.
> Some feature I would like to have are:
> ...


try AVIDemux .


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2008)

Kino.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

thnx 
will install AVIDemux, Kino and cinelerra and give my verdict


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Query #6:* ****SOLVED**** Link
How to *change the text color* below icons ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 8, 2008)

Go to terminal (at $HOME) and issue:

```
gedit .gtkrc-2.0
```

Add the lines as follows:

```
style "desktop-icon"
{
NautilusIconContainer::frame_text = 1
text[NORMAL] = "[B]#000000[/B]"
NautilusIconContainer::normal_alpha = 0
}
class "GtkWidget" style "desktop-icon"
```

Of course, replace that black color with any of your choice, save and exit gedit.

Next, issue, to reflect:

```
killall nautilus
```

Edit: Oops, I thought you solved some 6th question and that was your 7th (Next). Apologies.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

^^yup hav solved the 6th query


*Query #7:* ****SOLVED**** Link
How to *set a background image in Nautilus file manager* ?


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 8, 2008)

^^WTH ,, is that ? Its so simple ..Though I am not on Gnome rite now but still.. Just open any Nautilus window and look for the toolbar ..in there  look into view option click it a drop down list will open check for something like background, there are tile just drag them on the nautilus and you are done


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^WTH ,, is that ? Its so simple ..Though I am not on Gnome rite now but still.. Just open any Nautilus window and look for the toolbar ..in there  look into view option click it a drop down list will open check for something like background, there are tile just drag them on the nautilus and you are done



it doesnt work for every file as far as i tried ?

Patterns, colors works only


----------

